# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Presentadas 254 solicitudes a la IV Oferta Pública de Adquisición de derechos de uso de Agua de la CHG

## Embalses

*Presentadas 254 solicitudes a la IV Oferta Pública de Adquisición de derechos de uso de Agua de la CHG* 
13-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana ha abierto las ofertas económicas presentadas para participar en la IV Oferta Pública de Adquisición de derechos de usos de agua de regadío, publicada el pasado 27 de septiembre en el Boletín Oficial del Estado, con un presupuesto máximo total disponible de 11.950.000 euros. El número de solicitudes presentadas asciende a 254 correspondientes a unos derechos de regadío de 4098,4389 hectáreas .

En nota de prensa la Confederación señaló que, por el término municipal dónde se encuentra ubicada la captación ofertada, en Alcázar de San Juan se han presentado 22; en Almagro y en Arenales de San Gregorio una; en Argamasilla de Alba ocho; en Campo de Criptana 19; en Carrión de Calatrava cuatro; en Carrizosa dos; en Daimiel 42; en La Alberca del Zancara, El Cañabate, Las Mesas, y Fuente Fresno una; en Herencia cinco; en Manzanares 56; en Membrilla 7; en Mota del Cuervo, dos; en Socuellamos 24; en Tomelloso cuatro; en Torralba de Calatrava 14; en Valdepeñas 22; en Villarrobledo 11; en Villarrubia de los Ojos tres, y en Villarta de San Juan dos.

De solicitudes presentadas 65 han sido excluidas por distintos motivos, y los aprovechamientos que resulten elegidos serán inspeccionados por el personal de la CHG, a fin de comprobar su situación real.

El presidente de la CHG, Eduardo Alvarado, en relación con estos datos, "valora positivamente y agradece la respuesta dada ya que se ha entendido por parte del agricultor la importancia del proceso y se ha comprendido que la oferta realizada es razonable en el actual escenario. Este entendimiento supera con mucho tanto las expectativas negativas que se habían augurado por algunos sectores y como los resultados de las ultimas ofertas de adquisición de derechos realizadas hasta la fecha"

Esta oferta pública se produce en el marco del Real Decreto 13/2008, de 11 de enero, por el que se aprueba el Plan Especial del Alto Guadiana, en relación con la Disposición Adicional Segunda del Real Decreto-ley 9/2006, de 15 de septiembre de Medidas urgentes para paliar los problemas de la sequía, que introduce instrumentos jurídicos para dar una mayor eficacia a los Centros de Intercambios de derechos en la cuenca alta del Guadiana, y amplia el ámbito de la reasignación de recursos de forma que este sirva para dar respuesta a objetivos medioambientales, o de interés de la Comunidad Autónoma.

La adquisición de estos derechos permitirá la reordenación del aprovechamiento de los recursos declarados en esta zona sobreexplotados, la racionalización de su utilización, y además será un instrumento para propiciar una rápida y eficaz recuperación de los niveles piezométricos de estas masas de agua subterráneas, mejorando el estado de las mismas y el de los ecosistemas acuáticos a ellas vinculados.

----------

